# Couleur ou image en fond de fenêtre



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2009)

Bonjour, 
Comment faire pour changer la couleur ou mettre une image sur le fond d'une fenêtre du finder ?

Pour moi c'est impossible avec option de présentation...


----------



## DeepDark (10 Mars 2009)

Tu utilises quelle présentation dans le Finder?

Si tu affiches les éléments sous formes d'icônes, dans les options de présentation tu peux changer l'arrière plan


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2009)

Oui en effet, il y en a des pas mal ici.


----------



## Christophe31 (10 Mars 2009)

OK, merci à tous les 2.


----------

